# Brake Fluid Flush Help



## volks1961 (Feb 15, 2012)

I own a mk5 and want to flush brake fluid system and install ATE Super Blue Brake Fluid or OEM, does anyone know how much brake fluid I need to buy. :thumbup:


----------



## volks1961 (Feb 15, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

im just going to guess right here.. I would say 3 liters will be plenty.. 

I know that with 2 liters you do Mk4s but.. idk how dif the system is on the mk5..


----------



## volks1961 (Feb 15, 2012)

pepox369 said:


> im just going to guess right here.. I would say 3 liters will be plenty..
> 
> I know that with 2 liters you do Mk4s but.. idk how dif the system is on the mk5..


WOW when I did my mk4 it took 4 liters, as per spec.


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

volks1961 said:


> WOW when I did my mk4 it took 4 liters, as per spec.


to do a flush? I must have done mine wrong.. I used 3 litres and had a lot left.. including bleeding the clutch..


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

volks1961 said:


> WOW when I did my mk4 it took 4 liters, as per spec.


4 liters? Damn, did you spill half of it on the ground or something? :laugh:

2 should be fine if you know what you're doing. Make sure you empty the reservior first so that you're not flushing mixed fluid all through the lines, and be careful not to let it go completely dry.


----------



## volks1961 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thks for everybody that answered


----------

